
Chrome Data Saver Is Now Lite Mode - malmaud
https://blog.chromium.org/2019/04/data-saver-is-now-lite-mode.html
======
ktpsns
What's Chrome's strategy with HTTPS? The text is scarily blurry:

> And of course, Lite mode will continue to respect your privacy. When Chrome
> optimizes an HTTPS page, only the URL is shared with Google and other
> information such as cookies, login information, and personalized page
> content is not shared with Google. We never break secure connections between
> Chrome and a website.

In the past, HTTPS was always kept untouched. Since it's nowadays "HTTPS
everywhere", I wonder how they decide which information is "sensitive" and
which not. Don't even start with arguing that cookies are, but PNGs or JS is
never sensitive.

